# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi 30/4 - 1/5 ở đâu - Di choi 30/4 - 1/5 o dau

## hangnt

_5 ngày nghỉ trong dịp lễ 30/4 và 1/5 năm nay là một dịp tuyệt vời để cùng bạn bè, gia đình... khoác ba lô lên đường du lịch. Tuy nhiên chọn tour nào, đi chơi ở đâu vui nhất là một vấn đề hơi... khó với các bạn. Didau.org sẽ giúp bạn tìm được câu trả lời tốt nhất._

*Những địa điểm vui chơi 30/4 - 1/5 lý tưởng tại Hà Nội*

*Các Trung tâm thương mại lớn*

Ở Hà Nội, các trung tâm thương mại đang mọc lên như nấm. Điều tuyệt vời nhất khi đến các trung tâm thương mại này là các bạn có thể làm rất nhiều thứ: có thể ăn uống, xem phim, chơi trò chơi,... Những trung tâm thương mại đang được các bạn trẻ yêu thích nhất đó chính là Royal city, Times city, hay các tòa nhà Vincom...Mới đây nhất là Đại siêu thị hàng đầu Châu Á - LOTTE Mart Đống Đasắp khai trường ở đường Tây Sơn vào ngày 27/03/2014 sắp tới




> *Royal city* - 72A Nguyễn Trãi, Q. Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
> 
> Các loại hình hoạt động tại Royal city: Khu vực mua sắm. Công viên nước trong nhà đầu tiên tại Việt Nam (Vinpearl Water Park Royal City) hoạt động 4 mùa; Quần thể sân băng thật trong nhà lớn nhất Việt Nam (Vinpearl Ice Rink Royal City); Thế giới Games với các trò chơi đa dạng cùng KizCiti - “Thành phố thu nhỏ” dành cho trẻ em tiên tại Hà Nội với các hoạt động vui chơi hướng nghiệp dành cho trẻ em từ 3 - 15 tuổi; Thế giới ẩm thực gồm hơn 200 nhà hàng; Rạp chiếu phim…





> *Times city* - 458 Minh Khai, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> 
> Các loại hình hoạt động: Khu vực mua sắm quy tụ hàng trăm thương hiệu thời trang, trang sức, phụ kiện, mỹ phẩm, đồ gia dụng, các siêu thị điện máy, nội thất… nổi tiếng trong nước và quốc tế. Khu vực ẩm thực tại VMM Times City. Thủy Cung Vinpearl Aquarium. Thế giới vui chơi tại VMM Times City còn có Vinpearl Games hiện đại. Hệ thống rạp chiếu phim Platinum Cineplex...





> *Đại siêu thị hàng đầu Châu Á - LOTTE Mart Đống Đa* - Tòa nhà Mipec, 229 Tây Sơn, phường ngã tư sở, Quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội


*Khu vực phố cổ*

Chắc không ai còn lạ gì khu vực phố của của Hà Nội - là nơi tập trung rất nhiều quán xá, quán cà phê... Đến với khu vực phố cổ các bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn món ăn mình thích và ngồi nhâm nhi đồ uống tại một quán cà phê lãng mạn. Dịp nghỉ lễ 30/04 - 1/5 tới đây lại rơi vào đúng thứ cuối tuần nên chắc chắc khu vực phố cổ sẽ có rất nhiều hoạt động, chương trình để các bạn tham gia.

*Bờ Hồ ăn kem Tràng Tiền*

Nhiều bạn trẻ yêu Hà Nội vẫn chọn cách lang thang khắp bờ Hồ cùng với chiếc kem Tràng Tiền trong các dịp lễ. Trong ngày này, các hàng ghế đá quanh bờ Hồ Gươm thường rất đông đúc giới trẻ.

*Làng cốm Bát Tràng - Cùng làm để trải nghiệm*

Tập trung ở trong thành phố nên nhiều bạn trẻ muốn “đổi gió” nên đã rủ nhau ra ngoại thành, khu vực làng nghề cốm Bát Tràng để cùng khám phá, cùng tập làm các đồ sứ đáng yêu.

*Công viên*

Nếu điều kiện tài chính của bạn không dư dả thì vào công viên đi dạo cũng không phải là một ý kiến tồi. Ở các công viên hiện này cũng có khá nhiều trò chơi cho bạn và gia đình có thể thoải mãi vui chơi và thư giãn.

Một số Công Viên khá đẹp ở Hà Nội: Thống Nhất, Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, Tuổi Trẻ,...

*Các quán cà phê thơ mộng*

Hiện nay, tại Hà Nội có rất nhiều quán cà phê, bar đủ phong cách và rất  thi vị. Một số quán ở vị trí đẹp còn có view ra phố cổ, các trục đường lấp lánh ánh đèn ở Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên, để chắc chắn, trong những ngày này, đừng quên gọi điện đặt chỗ trước!

*Ngoài ra, Nếu muốn đi xa hơn, bạn có thể lựa chọn một vài địa điểm du lịch dưới đây:*

*Tam Đảo*


Khu du lịch Tam Đảo thuộc thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, cách Hà Nội 86 km. Khí hậu ở đây rất độc đáo, bốn mùa trong ngày; khung cảnh thơ mộng, hùng vĩ. Mùa du lịch đẹp nhất trong năm ở Tam Đảo là vào mùa hè.

Nếu thích mạo hiểm, bạn có thể đi xa chút nữa tới đỉnh Rùng Rình. Ở đây cây cối, núi non đẹp như trong cổ tích, có nhiều cây to mấy người ôm phủ đầy hoa phong lan, tiếng chim hót ríu rít vang động, bươm bướm bay rợp trời.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Tam Đảo*

*Sapa*


Thác Bạc (Sapa) mờ ảo trong sương


Vào dịp này, lên Sapa, bạn sẽ được hòa mình trong không khí khá dễ chịu so với cái ẩm ướt của miền Bắc hay cái nóng mướt mồ hôi của miền Nam. Ngoài vẻ đẹp như tranh của núi rừng, bạn sẽ “chết mê” với bức tranh hàng trăm loại hoa dại khoe sắc khắp các triền đồi, dốc núi

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa*

*Hạ Long*


Nằm trong danh sách 7 kỳ quan mới của thế giới, vịnh Hạ Long khiến du khách say mê với bức tranh sơn thủy hài hòa. Song đẹp nhất là phải kể đến khung cảnh những chiếc tàu như ẩn như hiện trong sương sớm trên biển, hay cảm giác thư giãn của việc thả người trên sàn tàu, ghế dài ngắm bầu trời đêm trong hương gió nồng vị biển.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long*

*Cát Bà*


Quần đảo Cát Bà quyến rũ du khách với vẻ đẹp vừa na ná vịnh Hạ Long với những dãy núi đá vôi rải rác, vừa có nét giống những bãi biển nổi tiếng của miền Bắc, cùng hệ thống động thực vật phong phú hay đơn giản là những món hải sản tươi ngon với giá thành thấp.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cát Bà*

*Nếu thích miền Trung, bạn nên dành thời gian nghỉ dưỡng ở những địa danh nổi tiếng:*

*Huế*


Không chỉ nổi danh với cung điện của vua chúa, vùng đất kinh kỳ còn được biết đến với biển Lăng Cô hài hòa, cầu Tràng Tiền dài 12 nhịp, tiếng chuông Thiên Mụ, thôn Vĩ Dạ thơ mộng, yên bình trong thơ của thi sĩ họ Hàn, nhã nhạc cung đình hay hàng loạt các món ăn được chế tác công phu, cầu kỳ.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Huế*

*Đà Nẵng*


Được lựa chọn như lên như một thành phố trẻ cùng vẻ đẹp của vùng đất có núi, có sông, có biển, song Đà Nẵng còn hút du khách với vẻ chân thật của người dân, nét “xanh, sạch” trong các đề án du lịch cùng với mức giá khá mềm của các loại hình dịch vụ.

Năm 2014,  Mùa du lịch Đà Nẵng thiếu vắng sự kiện bắn pháo hoa quốc tế. Tuy nhiên, du khách thập phương sẽ có cơ hội cảm nhận một nét du lịch biển mới, đặc sắc và in đậm nhiều dấu ấn trong thời tiết oi bức xứ nhiệt đới.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Nẵng*

*Nha Trang, Mũi Né, Vũng Tàu*


Thác Tà Gụ thu hút du khách với hai truyền thuyết đẹp và hành trình gian khó


Còn Mũi Né là nét bình lặng của những con sóng bạc đầu.


Riêng Vũng Tàu là những bãi biển hoang sơ, ít người đến


Vẻ đẹp của các địa danh này khiến chúng luôn nằm trong top những địa danh yêu thích của du khách. Ngoài tắm biển, du khách có thể kết hợp tham quan các điểm nổi tiếng khác của từng địa danh như Vinpear Land, thác Yang Bay,  tháp Poganar, thác tà Gụ… của Nha Trang; đồi Dương, đồi cát bay, suối Hồng, Bầu Trắng, núi Tà Cú… của Mũi Né; làng chài Hàm Tiến, hòn Rơm, hòn Lao Câu, sông Cà Ty… của Phan Thiết; Hồ Mây, núi Dinh, hải đăng… Vũng Tàu.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Nha Trang , du lịch Mũi Né, du lịch Vũng Tàu*

*Đà Lạt*


Những con dốc nhỏ, mặt hồ trong, rừng thông mơ mộng, hoa có mặt khắp mọi nẻo đường, cái se lạnh của vùng cao, thành phố sương mù luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho kỳ nghỉ dưỡng của du khách miền Nam và đam mê của du khách miền Bắc. Ngoài mục tiêu nghỉ dưỡng, nơi đây cũng chào đón những du khách thích chinh phục với hàng loạt môn thể thao mạo hiểm như trượt thác, leo thác, leo núi…

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*

*Xa hơn nữa vào khu vực miền Nam cũng có rất nhiều điểm vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng để bạn tha hồ lựa chọn:*

*Các tỉnh miền Tây*


Rừng tràm Trà Sư (An Giang) đẹp như trong cổ tích


Hoàng hôn ở Cao Lãnh.


Nét duyên của những tà áo bà ba duyên dáng, cái chân chất của người dân, chất giọng ngọt lịm cùng nét duyên rất riêng của những khu vườn trái cây sai quả, những con kênh uốn quanh rặng dừa nước, rừng U Minh bao la, rừng tràm Trà Sư đẹp như cổ tích hay những ngôi chùa sơn son thếp vàng mang dấu ấn Khmer… thu hút du khách trong lẫn ngoài nước đến tham quan, khám phá những năm gần đây. Kết luận chung về những chuyến đi thường là thái độ thỏa mãn thấy rõ của mọi người.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch miền tây*

*Côn Đảo*


Hòa mình trong làn nước mát ở Côn Đảo.

Côn Đảo được xem là hòn đảo du lịch với những bãi tắm hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp, làn nước trong xanh mát lạnh, bãi cát dài phẳng mịn. Không khí trên đảo thật trong lành, được ví như thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng.

Côn Đảo có rừng nguyên sinh và biển được bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học, đây không chỉ là nơi nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học mà còn là nơi để các bạn đến để du lịch khám phá, với các chương trình di lịch sinh thái.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo*

*Phú Quốc*


Lặn ngắm san hô tại Phú Quốc mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm lý thú

Đẹp, hoang sơ, quyến rũ, thanh bình hay trong những món ăn, những đặc sản bình dị và dân giã như mật sim, hạt bàng khô, nước mắm nhĩ... là nét duyên khiến hòn đảo ngọc này luôn nằm trong đích đến của du khách.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*

----------


## thaithuy.92

nhiều nơi quá, biết chọn đâu bây giờ... :cuoi1:

----------


## anhvu6383

Có bạn nào biết địa điểm nào đi chơi dịp này mà dành riêng cho các đôi tình nhân không nhỉ? tư vấn cho mình cái ^_^. Thanks nhiều nhiều  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr Rain

Xin chào các bạn. Mình nghĩ là đi chơi kiểu tình nhân, nên chọn địa điểm mát mẻ, yên tĩnh và có chút lãng mạn. Với kỳ nghỉ dài 4-5 ngày như 30/4 - 1/5 thì leo núi ngắm cảnh sẽ thik hợp hơn là đi ra biển, biển ồn ào và thường giống tuần trăng mật quá  :cuoi: , tất nhiên những ai thik kiểu tuần trăng mật thì cứ thoải con gà mái  :cuoi1: . Cũng tùy thuộc vào đk kinh tế nữa, máu thì đi những địa điểm có cả núi cả biển như Đà Nẵng chẳng hạn, thik núi có núi mà chiến ở Biển cũng có Biển  :Wink: .
Lan man quá, Quay lại chủ đề cặp tình nhân như bạn anhvu6383 có lẽ là nên đi Sapa, vừa rẻ trong thời kỳ kinh tế khó khăn, lại khỏe trong thể loại leo núi các kiểu trong môi trường không khí trong lành  :tongue: . Hi vọng hai bạn có thời gian vui vẻ ^_^

----------


## thuty

Đã máu thì đừng hỏi bố cháu là ai  :cuoi: 



> Xin chào các bạn. Mình nghĩ là đi chơi kiểu tình nhân, nên chọn địa điểm mát mẻ, yên tĩnh và có chút lãng mạn. Với kỳ nghỉ dài 4-5 ngày như 30/4 - 1/5 thì leo núi ngắm cảnh sẽ thik hợp hơn là đi ra biển, biển ồn ào và thường giống tuần trăng mật quá , tất nhiên những ai thik kiểu tuần trăng mật thì cứ thoải con gà mái . Cũng tùy thuộc vào đk kinh tế nữa, máu thì đi những địa điểm có cả núi cả biển như Đà Nẵng chẳng hạn, thik núi có núi mà chiến ở Biển cũng có Biển .
> Lan man quá, Quay lại chủ đề cặp tình nhân như bạn anhvu6383 có lẽ là nên đi Sapa, vừa rẻ trong thời kỳ kinh tế khó khăn, lại khỏe trong thể loại leo núi các kiểu trong môi trường không khí trong lành . Hi vọng hai bạn có thời gian vui vẻ ^_^

----------


## hathanhth7

Bạn nên đến Đà Nẵng nhé, đất và người đều đễ mến, dịch vụ giá cả hợp lý, nếu ko muốn nói là rẻ, đặc biệt dịp lễ tắm biển tại biển Mỹ khê là tuyệt nhất, tối đi Hội An xem phố cổ và đèn lồng, ban ngày có thể đi Bà Nà và Cù Lao Chàm, tất cả đều là thiên đường, hihi. Nếu muốn đi Đà Nẵng alo mình tư vấn cho: 0934 72 00 96 - Thanh.

----------


## hathanhth7

Bạn nên đi Bà Nà nhé, Đà Latj của miền trung đó, lãng mạn, ấm áp, và cả năng động nữa nhờ có một hệ thống các trò chơi ở khu Fantasy Park trên ấy, ngắm bình minh và hoàng hôn trên Bà Nà đẹp lắm, có sương mù, có chùa chiền và núi rừng hùng vĩ. Đặc biệt cảm giác lạ với hệ thống cáp treo đạt 4 kỉ lục thế giới, cứ như bay trên núi rừng ấy, hihi. Mình là Thanh ở Đà Nẵng, rát vui được làm quen các bạn!

----------


## Mr Rain

Đà Nẵng thì thật là đẹp rồi, nhưng mà với thời gian gấp gáp và kinh phí eo hẹp, thì không biết nên chọn địa điểm nào ngon bổ rẻ hơn không bà con nhỉ ???

----------


## thaithuy5992

nhìu nơi zậy, biết đi đâu bây giờ nhỉ?

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

Với thời tiết này chẳng phải Sa Pa là lựa chọn thích hợp hay sao?

----------


## Mr Rain

> Với thời tiết này chẳng phải Sa Pa là lựa chọn thích hợp hay sao?


Bạn có thể cho mình biết thời tiết như này thì ở Sapa có điều gì đặc biệt thích hợp không bạn Mưa Bóng Mây?

----------


## congnghesh

đi biển có nên không nhỉ, hay đi chơi mấy chỗ ko liên quan đến biển đây  :Frown:

----------


## lucasle

hi mọi người, bên resort của mình ở bình dương đang có chương trình giảm giá cho các bạn phượt muốn nghĩ dưỡng ở bình dương với giá ưu đãi nhất
*Khách s**ạ**n 3 sao Princess Resort & Spa:
Giảm giá phòng Superior từ 850.000 giảm còn => 469.000 (giá bao gồm VAT và 5% phí). Thời hạn sử dụng của chương trình: từ ngày 31/03/2014 đến 31/06/2014.
*Bao gồm:
- Phiếu nghỉ tại phòng Superior cho 02 ngày 01 đêm dành cho 02 khách.
- Miễn phí 01 phần bò Beasteak + khoai tây và 01 chai rượu Spy dành cho 02 khách.
- 01 dĩa trái cây và 02 chai nước suối chào đón khách.Buffet sáng dành cho 02 người theo tiêu chuẩn 3 sao.
- Sử dụng miễn phí: phòng Sauna, phòng Steambath, Jazzcuzi, hồ bơi, phòng tập Gym..
- Dịch vụ Internet tại sảnh, wifi.
- Check-in: 14:00 – check-out: 12:00
Note: Phụ thu cuối tuần,ngày lễ: 100.000vnđ
*Địa điểm sử dụng: Princess Resort & Spa – 18 Quốc Lộ 13, P. Vĩnh Phú, TX. Thuận An, Bình Dương.
Liên hệ đặt dịch vụ: 0988 476 701 Mr.Tuấn (24/7)
Tel: 0650 3991 888 gặp Mr.Tuấn (trong giờ hành chính)
Email: saleprincessresort@gmail.com
*

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

> Bạn có thể cho mình biết thời tiết như này thì ở Sapa có điều gì đặc biệt thích hợp không bạn Mưa Bóng Mây?


Có thể nói đây là một trong những khoảng thời gian Sa Pa đẹp nhất trong năm bạn ạ. Cây cối đều trổ màu xanh như ngọc, hoa nở rộ quanh bờ hồ, công viên, núi Hàm Rồng..., các thửa ruộng bậc thang đang đổ nước sắp vào mùa cấy, thời tiết dễ chịu không quá nóng và cũng không quá lạnh bạn ạ và còn rất nhiều điều hấp dẫn về Sa Pa nữa. 
Có gì thắc mắc hay cần tư vấn bạn cứ liên hệ, mình có thể hỗ trợ tư vấn thêm cho bạn: 
yahoo: catnhosapa

----------


## Mr Rain

> Có thể nói đây là một trong những khoảng thời gian Sa Pa đẹp nhất trong năm bạn ạ. Cây cối đều trổ màu xanh như ngọc, hoa nở rộ quanh bờ hồ, công viên, núi Hàm Rồng..., các thửa ruộng bậc thang đang đổ nước sắp vào mùa cấy, thời tiết dễ chịu không quá nóng và cũng không quá lạnh bạn ạ và còn rất nhiều điều hấp dẫn về Sa Pa nữa. 
> Có gì thắc mắc hay cần tư vấn bạn cứ liên hệ, mình có thể hỗ trợ tư vấn thêm cho bạn: 
> yahoo: catnhosapa


Cảm ơn bạn Mưa bóng mây nhé. Nếu đk thuận lợi mình sẽ đi du lịch sapa để xem có đúng như lời bạn nói không nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

> Cảm ơn bạn Mưa bóng mây nhé. Nếu đk thuận lợi mình sẽ đi du lịch sapa để xem có đúng như lời bạn nói không nhé


Không có gì, rất vui nếu được chào đón bạn đến Sa Pa kiểm chứng  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Rain

Các thánh có biết nơi nào du lịch đôi mà hơi hoang rã một tí không, ví dụ sách balo lên ở cùng người dân bản trong núi chẳng hạn. Mình chưa nghe nói ở đâu có dịch vụ như thế nhỉ. Các thánh nào biết chỉ cho mình với, gấp gấp ^_^. Xin cảm ơn trước nha!

----------


## vietnams

Voi thoi tiet nay thi di choi SAPA dep nhi

----------


## vietnams

cho minh hoi cong ty ban to chuc di tours nhu the nao vay ban

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

> cho minh hoi cong ty ban to chuc di tours nhu the nao vay ban


Hi bạn!
Công ty mình có nhiều hình thức tour để khách hàng và đối tác lựa chọn bạn nhé.
Bạn có thể đặt tour trọn gói theo chương trình điểm tham quan bạn tự lựa chọn hoặc đặt từng dịch vụ riêng... Để biết thêm chi tiết bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với mình nhé.
Thân!

----------


## waterland_thachlam

Nếu có dịp đến với thành phố Nha Trang vào dịp lễ 30/4 & 1/5 năm nay, mời các bạn ghé thăm Khu du lịch Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm và tham gia vào chương trình :
*CHẮC TAY SÚNG – VỮNG TAY CHÈO*
Nối tiếp thành công của chương trình “ Giải đua Chèo xuồng vượt suối”, từ ngày 30/4 đến ngày 1/5 Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm tổ chức Cuộc thi Rafting – Chèo xuồng vượt suối lần 2. Hãy cùng thử thách tay chèo, chinh phục dòng suối, vượt qua đối thủ và giành chiến thắng. 
Câu lạc bộ súng sơn Waterland chào đón quý khách hàng đến để trải nghiệm cảm giác thư giãn thoải mái cùng gia đình và bạn bè của mình trong chương trình Giải đấu súng sơn “Thử Tài Xạ Thủ” dành cho nhóm 4 người. Cuộc thi sẽ là cơ hội để bạn thử thách khả năng của bản thân, thể hiện tinh thần đồng đội và trải nghiệm những giây phút hết sức kịch tính và thú vị. Ngoài ra, nếu là đội thắng cuộc bạn còn nhận được những phần quà vô cùng hấp dẫn.
Giải đấu sẽ kéo dài trong 2 ngày 30/4 và 1/5 . Hứa hẹn rất nhiều niềm vui cũng những phần quà hấp dẫn từ BTC được mang tới cho các xạ thủ của chúng ta.

*ĐỐI TƯỢNG THAM DỰ:*
Tất cả các cá nhân trên 16 tuổi có sức khỏe tốt đến đăng ký theo đội.
*HỒ SƠ ĐĂNG KÝ THAM DỰ:* 
Mỗi đội đăng ký 04 thành viên: 01 đội trưởng (Người đại diện), 03 thành viên chính thức.
Bản đăng ký tham dự giải (Theo mẫu của BTC) kèm theo bản photo CMND 
*Địa điểm đăng ký:*
-          PKD Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm – Địa chỉ: 14 Cửu Long, Nha Trang – ĐT: (058) 3873 878 – 850 3225.
-          KDL Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm – Địa chỉ: Suối Cát – Cam Lâm – Khánh Hòa
*Lệ phí tham dự giải:* 150,000/xạ thủ.

Thông tin chi tiết mời các bạn truy cập vào website: www.waterlandthachlam.com hoặc FB: https://www.facebook.com/waterland.suoithachlam

----------


## pystravel

Kỳ nghỉ lễ 30/4 – 1/5 năm nay được nghỉ tận 5 ngày chính là khoảng thời gian lý tưởng để du khách khám phá những điểm du lịch thú vị mới bên gia đình và bạn bè.

Những địa điểm du lịch trong mùa hè ăn khách nhất là những điểm không khí mát mẻ, trong lành và đa số mọi người chọn xuống biển hoặc lên núi cao

Điểm du lịch Đảo Lý Sơn được biết đến với những bãi biển cát trắng mịn, làn nước xanh màu ngọc bích cùng những rạn đá ngầm kỳ thú.

*Đảo Lý Sơn* là một huyện đảo thuộc tỉnh Quảng Ngãi, cách bờ biển Quảng Ngãi 24 km về hướng đông bắc. *Đảo Lý Sơn* có gần 100 di tích lịch sử, văn hóa - một điểm du lịch nhân văn và nghỉ dưỡng đang hấp dẫn du khách, với nhiều thắng cảnh tự nhiên vô cùng độc đáo với 5 ngọn núi nhô cao giữa vùng trời biển bao la. Nếu đứng trên một trong số các đỉnh núi này nhìn xuống, xung quanh đều là biển cả rất tuyệt vời.

Liên hệ: Ms Ngọc - 0982.782.521

----------


## chaupystravel

Dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4-1/5 được nghỉ tận 5 ngày, thời tiết mùa này cũng ôn hòa, dễ chịu nên theo mình lên rừng hay xuống biển cũng okie bạn ạ :3
Lên rừng thì có Hà Giang, Mùa Cang Chải mùa nước đổ, Sapa, Mộc Châu.
Xuồng biển thì có biển Hải Hòa, Thanh Hóa; đảo Lý Sơn, Quảng Ngãi; đảo Cô Tô, quảng ninh.
Nên đi theo tour bạn ạ, chi phí cũng ko đắt đỏ mà theo đoàn cũng an toàn, lại có hướng dẫn viên chỉ tận nơi, biết thêm nhiều điểm mới; mặt khác dịp lễ hay cháy phòng, đặt trước mình cũng an tâm hơn
Bạn tham khảo tour du lịch dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 của PYS Travel để có sự lựa chọn hợp lý nhất nhé!

----------


## Định Camping

Đà Lạt là một điểm đến lý tưởng vào dịp lể 30/4 và 1/5. Bạn có thể khám phá thành phố Đà Lạt nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn nếu bạn thấy đô thị ồn ào, bạn muốn hoà mình với thiên nhiên hãy ghé khu du lịch Hồ Tuyền Lâm cách tp Đà Lạt khoảng 4-5km. khám phá Hồ Tuyền Lâm bằng tuyền hơi, ngủ đêm trong khu vực căm trại tại Hồ Tuyền Lâm( lều cao cấp 2 -4 người/lều, túi ngủ, tắm nước nong, đốt lửa tại),tham gia chương trình teambuilding
Bạn hãy đến Đà Lạt chúng tôi sẽ làm bạn hài lòng!
Hãy liên hệ với http://camping.vn/
mobile: 0908 749 247 ( Mr Định)

----------


## thuty

Có dịp mình sẽ đi Đà Lạt, chưa được đi lần nào hơ hơ



> Đà Lạt là một điểm đến lý tưởng vào dịp lể 30/4 và 1/5. Bạn có thể khám phá thàn phố Đà Lạt nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn nếu bạn thấy đô thị ồn ào, bạn muốn hoà mình với thiên nhiên hãy ghé khu du lịch Hồ Tuyền Lâm cách tp Đà Lạt khoảng 4-5km. khám phá Hồ Tuyền Lâm bằng tuyền hơi, ngủ đêm trong khu vực căm trại tại Hồ Tuyền Lâm( lều cao cấp 2 -4 người/lều, túi ngủ, tắm nước nong, đốt lửa tại),tham gia chương trình teambuilding
> Bạn hãy đến Đà Lạt chúng tôi sẽ làm bạn hài lòng!
> Hãy liên hệ với http://camping.vn/
> mobile: 0908 749 247 ( Mr Định)

----------


## meoguitar

Dịp này; có thể đi các điểm như Hà Giang; Ba Bể Bản Giốc nếu bác nào muốn đi lên  núi; và chưa có dịp để đi. Hoặc có thể đi các biển như Cô Tô; hoặc nếu ai có thời gian dài đi Lý Sơn cũng là một lựa chọn rất đẹp đấy ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Định Camping

Mình đã đi Sapa rồi, danh lam thắng cảnh thật tuyệt vời.

----------


## meoguitar

Còn 1 option nữa là đi Hà Giang; mình đã đến Hà Giang nhưng đúng là Hà Giang mùa nào đến cũng rất đẹp ấy ạ  :Smile:

----------


## chuatrinh02

Nếu ngoài Bắc thì đi Sapa, Miền Trung thì đi biển Nha Trang và Đà Lạt, Miền Nam thì đi Vũng Tàu tắm biển, phơi nắng cực đã.

----------


## chuatrinh02

Nếu ai thích đi trong ngày Tour du lịch Củ chi - Ăn khoai mì Củ Chi tuyệt cú mèo, giá chỉ 105k, còn Mekong delta tour  (2 ngày Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ) giá 499k thì liên hệ mình, đi tour ghép với khách nước ngoài, vừa lạ vừa hấp dẫn  :Smile:

----------


## thuty

30-4 này mình đi Qui Nhơn. Không biết ở đó có hay không mọi người giới thiệu cho mình với

----------


## chuatrinh02

Hi Thuty, mình giới thiệu bạn một số địa điểm du lịch ở Qui Nhơn nè.


Đi *bán đảo Phương Mai*.Chiêm ngưỡng cây *cầu vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam* – *Cầu Thị Nại*.Lên tàu qua *Đảo Hòn Khô*, một hòn đảo hoang sơ rất hấp dẫn với du khách yêu thích thiên nhiên. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ tắm biển dưới làn nước trong như gương và được hướng dẫn kỹ năng để chiêm ngưỡng những *Rạn San Hô* đầy màu sắc và hình dáng kỳ thú dưới đáy biển. Sự độc đáo ở đây là khách không cần biết bơi vẫn có thể ngắm nhìn trực tiếp san hô dưới đáy biển.Ăn trưa dã ngoại trên đảo với những món ăn hải sản địa phương (hoặc có thể ăn trưa trong bờ tùy thuộc vào thời tiết).Chiều: Tiếp tục hành trình, Quý khách đi *Nhơn Lý*. Tại đây, Quý khách sẽ tham quan và thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp *Eo Gió* – Một ghềnh biển quanh năm lộng gió bên bờ Đại Dương bao la.Tiếp tục chương trình, Quý khách chinh phục *đồi cát Nhơn Lý*. Nơi đây đồi cát thoai thoải gần 1km, nền cát chặt nên rất phù hợp cho hoạt động thể thao đi bộ. Trên hành trình Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những vân cát tự nhiên với nhiều dáng vẻ thú vị. Đến đỉnh Đồi Cát Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp từ độ cao 100m và đặc biệt là thung lũng cát với chiều cao hơn 20m. Đây là điểm lý tưởng để quý khách thử thách với môn thể thao trượt cát.Với tấm ván trượt cát được thiết kế phù hợp với địa hình đồi cát Nhơn Lý, có tốc độ trượt gấp nhiều lần ở *Mũi Né*, với nhiều cách trượt khác nhau sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những trải nghiệm cực kỳ ấn tượng về đồi cát Nhơn Lý (bán đảo Phương Mai).Chúc bạn vui vẻ

----------


## thecliffresortonline

*The Cliff Resort & Residence cùng gia đình đón Hè rực rỡ*

Cuộc sống bận bịu nơi thành phố đông đúc cuốn đi giây phút thư giãn quý báu bên gia đình thân yêu! Hãy giải tỏa điều đó tại một resort sang trọng bậc nhất tại Phan Thiết

Nắng hè oi ả kèm theo không khí nóng bức trong không gian đô thị chật chội có làm bạn ngột ngạt, mệt mỏi, thậm chí khiến bạn stress bên cạnh áp lực công việc, gia đình, con cái?
Bạn và gia đình hẳn mong mỏi được xếp lại mọi ồn ào đô hội ở sau lưng, tới ngay một bãi biển để vùng vẫy trong làn nước mát nơi biển cả xanh ngắt và ngập tràn nắng gió?
Bạn từng ước ao được thưởng thức một bữa tiệc nướng hay Buffet Hải sản trong một không gian đầm ấm, với tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào bên bờ biển và những bản nhạc yêu thích được trình diễn bởi dàn nhạc sống?

Vậy sao không thực hiện ngay một chuyến du lịch cùng cả nhà vào mùa hè này tại một trong những resort đẹp nhất Mũi Né, vùng đất của những đồi cát vàng, biển xanh trải dài bất tận, để tận hưởng những ngày hè đáng nhớ.

The Cliff Resort & Residence chào đón một kì nghỉ sôi động với chương trình Đón hè rực rỡ bằng ưu đãi hấp dẫn: miễn phí buffet sáng cho 2 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi ở cùng bố mẹ. Ngoài ra, các bé khi đến với resort vào dịp này sẽ được tham gia những hoạt động thú vị và vui nhộn được tổ chức trên bãi biển như trò chơi cướp cờ, làm đồng hồ mặt trời, xây lâu đài cát, trang trí bánh cupcake phong cách biển và chụp hình gia đình với khung tranh khổng lồ.



Hơn thế nữa, Pool Bar giảm 50% cho ly thứ 2 tất cả các loại cocktail, thức uống tươi mát chỉ có trong hè như Watermelon Margarita, chanh sả, Limenade, nước củ năng. Hãy  đắm mình thư giãn trong hương thảo mộc ngọt ngào, giải tỏa mọi căng thẳng cùng gói Spa Buffet ưu đãi lên đến 20%.
Đặc biệt, bạn không nên bỏ qua đại tiệc BBQ Buffet Hải sản trên biển với chương trình nhạc sống đậm chất mùa hè sẽ góp phần làm cho kì nghỉ của gia đình bạn trọn vẹn hơn bao giờ hết.
Đây sẽ là dịp để gia đình tâm tình, chia sẻ những niềm vui, cơ hội ngắm nhìn các thiên thần nhỏ của mình vui đùa cùng sóng biển và gác lại mọi lo toan nơi cuộc sống thường nhật.
Từng khoảnh khắc trôi qua sẽ là những kỉ niệm đáng nhớ và giúp thắt chặt tình cảm gia đình. Vì số lượng phòng có hạn, vui lòng gọi đặt trước để chúng tôi có cơ hội mang đến những dịch vụ tốt nhất cho gia đình bạn.


The Cliff Resort & Residences
Khu phố 5, Phường Phú Hài, Mũi Né, TP. Phan Thiết
ĐT: 062 3719 111; 0903 594 564
www.thecliffresort.com.vn

----------


## hangnt

*TP.HCM bắn pháo hoa tầm cao mừng ngày 30/4*

*UBND TP.HCM vừa chỉ đạo việc tổ chức bắn pháo chào mừng kỷ niệm 39 năm Ngày Giải phóng hoàn toàn miền Nam, thống nhất đất nước (30/4/1975 - 30/4/2014).*

Cùng với bắn pháo hoa, TP cũng tổ chức nhiều hoạt động khác để chào mừng lễ 30/4 và 1/5 như trang trí ánh sáng nghệ thuật trên đường Lê Duẩn, quận 1 từ ngày 25/4 đến ngày 5/5; triển lãm ảnh kỷ niệm 39 năm ngày giải phóng hoàn toàn miền Nam, thống nhất đất nước tại công viên Lam Sơn, công viên Chi Lăng và đường Đồng Khởi vào ngày 25/4; vào ngày 27/4 trên kênh Tàu Hủ - Bến Nghé tổ chức giải đua thuyền truyền thống; sáng 27/4 tại tuyến đường Hoàng Sa - Trường Sa tổ chức giải việt dã lực lượng vũ trang.


Trong hai ngày lễ 30/4 và 1/5, sẽ có các hoạt động nổi bật như giao lưu nhân chứng lịch sử và biểu diễn nghệ thuật đặc biệt; chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật được tổ chức tại công viên Gia Định, công viên 23/9; biểu diễn nghệ thuật tại khu A Công viên 23/9, Sân khấu Sen Hồng, Công viên Gia Định 2; hỗ trợ các Trung tâm Văn hóa quận - huyện tổ chức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật quần chúng tại Khu Tưởng niệm Liệt sĩ Ngã Ba Giồng (huyện Hóc Môn), Trung tâm Văn hóa quận 12, Đền Tưởng niệm Liệt sĩ Bến Dược (huyện Củ Chi), Trung tâm Văn hóa - Thể dục Thể thao huyện Bình Chánh và huyện Cần Giờ...



_Nguồn Zing News_

----------


## trinhbaongan

30-4 và 1-5 này hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 đi các bạn. Đây là địa chỉ giải trí hàng đầu ở Hà Nội, các bạn sẽ được ngắm toàn cảnh Hà Nội từ trên cao được sủ dụng các dịch vụ hấp dẫn. Không chỉ khách trong nước và cả khách nước ngoài cũng tìm đến địa chỉ này. Các bạn có thể tham khảo Link ở dưới nhé.

Đại lý vé trọn gói đài quan sát Sky72 Keangnam- Vui tết 2014

----------


## diladen

đi 1 chuyến ngủ đêm trên vịnh HL, lãng mạn, rất tây, k tốn sức lang thang mà chỉ ở trên tàu, hoặc đi tham quan các hang động, cám giác biển đêm rất tuyệt, mặc dù hơi tốn kém, tầm $80/ ng/ đêm. Chúc 2 b vui  :Smile:

----------


## diladen

Halong Marine Plaza sắp có sự kiện đấy, free tất cả vé vào cửa, phối hợp cùng thành phố làm sự kiện chào mừng carnaval nên hoành tráng lắm, mục đích kích cầu du lịch biển. Bt du lịch 30/4 đắt đỏ tiền ăn và chơi, mà ở đấy sắp có trình diễn ca nhạc free, xiếc đường phố free, nhạc dân tộc free, chợ quê được khống chế giá nên không bị chặt chém du khách, mà có cả khai trương bãi biển ngay sát đấy... roadshow và banner bên ấy ngập các đường phố, khí thế lắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## bienvang

Theo mình hai bạn nên đi Mũi Né, Phan thiết , đây là nơi mà hai bạn có thể tìm thấy cho mình không gian riêng, yên tĩnh, mát mẻ của nắng vàng biển xanh tránh xa cái ồn ào, náo nhiệt không khí ô nhiễm của thành thị. Đến đây hai bạn sẽ có thời gian  ở bên nhau cùng nhau trải nghiệm, khám phá cuộc sống, con người, cảnh đẹp nơi đây. Phan Thiết có hai khu vực để bạn có thể lựa chọn , một là Khu Hàm Tiến đường Nguyễn ĐÌnh Chiểu dành cho khách nước ngoài và khách cao cấp với chi phí cao , còn khu vực thứ 2 là Khu vực Long Sơn Suối Nước, Phường Mũi Né cách Hòn Rơm 2km .tại khu vực này có các khách sạn, Resort 2-4 sao cùng các nhà hàng ven biển rất đẹp và chi phí ăn ở hợp lý không quá cao so với Khu Hàm Tiến. Nếu đên Mũi Né Phan Thiết bạn hãy đến Long Sơn Mũi Né để trải nghiệm và cảm nhận sự khác biệt khi đến đây, giá phòng và ăn uống hợp lý, phục vụ chu đáo. Từ đây bạn có thể đi xe Bus Suối Cát tuyển 01 để đi tham quan các địa danh du lịch ở Mũi Né như đồi cát bay, làng chài Mũi né, Tháp Chăm Posanư, Suối Tiên, chợ mũi né, Chơ Phan thiết ...chỉ với 16,000 đòng. Ban có thể vào xem thêm thông tin tại www.longsonmuine.vn, chúc hai bạn có kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ ấm áp bên nhau .

----------

